# ALERT! Nails found in Merrick Dog food!!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Report of Nails in Merrick Dog Food


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Something just has fraud written all over this!! I really hope it's not true for all the pets sake, but I am having trouble understanding how you would miss brad nails mixed in with kibble & that clicking sound that metal makes when metal hits the bowl. Furthermore, not one person with common sense, would through evidence away!! Something just don't sound right here!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Merrick has had some shady business dealings and some very poor quality control issues in the past. So this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Something just has fraud written all over this!! I really hope it's not true for all the pets sake, but I am having trouble understanding how you would miss brad nails mixed in with kibble & that clicking sound that metal makes when metal hits the bowl. Furthermore, not one person with common sense, would through evidence away!! Something just don't sound right here!!


I agree seems like a scam..


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

You know what? This doesn't surprise me either, in the least. On THREE different occasions, I've found apple seeds in separate cans of Merrick. All three times, I emailed the company and only received a response once saying that they would reimburse me and that under no circumstances should there be apple seeds in their food as all apples are cored beforehand. After the third time, I stopped feeding Merrick. I should be able to feed my dog her food without digging through it trying to find seeds that contain cyanide.

I just don't believe that they have any quality control, and I've since stopped feeding Merrick regularly.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like someone really hates dogs & is trying to see how many they kill!! Probably waiting for it to hit the news so they can gloat over it!! Sick M_ _ _ F_ _ _ ! Scuse the language, but Merrick needs to be put out of business!!!


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Sounds like someone really hates dogs & is trying to see how many they kill!! Probably waiting for it to hit the news so they can gloat over it!! Sick M_ _ _ F_ _ _ ! Scuse the language, but Merrick needs to be put out of business!!!


Merrick though it does have good quality food, I agree, isn't really safe because of the quality control.


----------

